# Tank aber wie?



## seppalot (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe RoM´s

nach 4 jahren WoW muss nun endlich was frisches her.
Ich möchte mich nun mal RoM widmen (Client lädt gerade)

Ich würde mich zum Einstieg über ein paar Tips freuen, habe im Forum leider nichts passendes gefunden.

1. Auf welchem Server ist viel los (war in WoW auf Frostwolf und mag´s wenns voll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Welche Klasse wähle ich wenn ich primär Tanken will? Welche Klasse ist am besten? (ob schwer oder leicht zu spielen ist egal hab Warritank als Main -> finger sind eh schon krumm und schief)

3. Was hat es mit der zweiten Klasse auf sich und kann man diese jederzeit ändern? ist das so wie in Guild Wars?

4. Gibt es in RoM auch Berufe und wenn ja was ergänzt sich gut für einen Tank?


----------



## Jpfighter (6. Juli 2010)

Tank Klasse = Ritter
Sek. Klasse = Priest (dann kannste dich auch selbst heilen),Krieger (soweit ich weiß haste dann schön viel Def),Kundi (=Bogenschütze, damit du besser pullen kannst)
Berufe (sind auch die einzigsten Berufe die sich lohnen) -Alchemie (dann sparste dir dein Geld für die Tränke)
                                                                                        -Kochen (dann sparste dir dein Geld für das Bufffood)
Sek. Klasse kann man ändern, wenn man bei einer bestimmten Person ist (diese Personen gibt es pro Zone einmal)
Man muss jede Klasse einzelnd lvln... (also dauert es ewig, bis man beide bis zum Lvl cap gebracht hat, da es ja wie 2 chars sind)

Nur mit den Servern...das weiß ich leider nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PvE-Hardy (6. Juli 2010)

Also...

1.pve:scabhta////pvp:cogahd(oda so^^)

2.zum tanke unbedingt den ritter,des is der beste/enzige richtige tank,aber schwer zu leveln ws dir ja nix macht^^

3.Die 2te klasse bekommt man mit lvl10 und man kann sie nur durch ein cs-item ändern(von GW hab ich keine ahnung) Die 2te klasse bringt neue fertigkeiten und mit lvl15/15 oder 20/20 ...erhält man einer eliteferzigkeit speziell zu den klassen
(siehe RoM datenbank) die 2te klasse muss man eigens leveln und nach einem klassenwchsel bei hausmädchen,wodurch die primär klasse getauscht wird,von lvl1 levelt man dann auch die sekundär klasse.Deine main klasse bleibt aber auf ihrem lvl zB 10 kann baer nir höher sein wie die klasse die de gerade spielst...(dass verwirrt^^)...achja ich würde zum ritter nen kriga oder nen prisi empfehlen als 2te klasse

4.berufe...hmm...keine ahnung ob man die wirklich braucht und was speziell passt naja da frgst besser andre

Mfg
Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:mache mir heute nen neuen chara auf dem pve server scabhta(wie auch immer der heist^^)wenn de willst kömma zusammen biseel leveln ich helf auch gern bei fragen schreib mir einfach ne nachricht(auf buffed) oder du schreibst hier rein.


----------



## seppalot (6. Juli 2010)

Danke für eure Tips!

@ Hardy 

prinizpiell würd ich heute gerne noch ein bisschen spielen 
nur leider ist der downloader gerade bei 4,2 von 6,7GB 
also denke ich mal bis ich dann installiert und gepacht habe wird es vermutlich 4:00 Uhr morgens sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lev3lr (6. Juli 2010)

mit dem priester als sek. hast du zwar Mana-Probleme, aber zum tanken ist es dank Selbstheilung am besten.
Ich spiele auf Draichorta und dort ist es nicht sooooooo voll, aber auch nicht grade leer. Wir haben da sone Gilde (mit Gildenburg).
Willst du darein?
Kannst auf meinem Mybuffed Profil sehen wie ich heiße. Schreib mich einfach an.


----------



## Lev3lr (6. Juli 2010)

Na ja. Das mit dem Profil ist umständlich. Ich heiße Levelr und bin Magier 50/Kundschafter 30


----------



## PvE-Hardy (6. Juli 2010)

@seppalot: sag bescheid wnn de nen chara hast ich mach mir etz nen neuen spiel eh net so viel da biste schnell dran^^

@Lev3lr:manaprobleme mit dem ritta/prisi??? wozu is bitte manarückfluss da?

Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.:auf scabhta is viel los da giebs eigentlich auch immer gruppen


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (6. Juli 2010)

Hey
Wenn du richtig tanken willst nimm Ritter/Schurke oder Ritter/Kundschafter hab den fehler mit Krieger als sek gemacht aber die anderen beiden sind um längen besser.


----------



## Galdera (7. Juli 2010)

Beachte aber dass Tank / Ritter auch die mit Abstand teuerste Klasse ist wenn Du viel Instanzen gehen möchtest. Die meissten geben diesen nämlich später auf wenn sie Dias oder extrem viel Zeit/Gold investieren müssen um ihn vernünftig auszurüsten.


----------



## Shannon16907 (7. Juli 2010)

Ritter/Kundi: Aggro Bombe, dieser Ritter baut in der geringsten Zeit die meiste Aggro auf.
Ritter/Priester: Die Heals sind 2. rangig, die Aura ist oft zu gebrauchen und hat vielen Tanks schon das Leben gerettet.
Ritter/Krieger: Diese Ritterkombi hält am meisten aus, und kann sich auch in punkto Deff pushen...


Das sind die Tanks die in Highinis gespielt werden.


----------



## Astinah (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt  1 1/2 Jhr nen Ritter/Krieger als Tank gespielt hat aber schon seine zeit gebraucht den zu Lvln 
Ich habe aber mitlerweile aufgehört RoM zu spielen weils einfach zu teuer wird den Tank vernünftig auszurüsten du musst ne unmenge an Dias reinstecken damit du High innis Tanken kannst

Ich selbst hatte kochen als Beruf weil es halt schönen Bufffood gab und du damit auch noch neben bei ein wenig Gold verdienen kannst

bin aber mittlerweile zu WoW gewechselt da mir RoM einfach zu teuer wurde ich kenne zwei Tanks Rit/kri   und Rit/schur die mittlerweile fast 400€ in ihren char geballert haben damit sie die High innis spielen bzw tanken können

Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas einfach zu krass


----------



## WortSport (7. Juli 2010)

Shannon16907 schrieb:


> Ritter/Kundi: Aggro Bombe, dieser Ritter baut in der geringsten Zeit die meiste Aggro auf.
> Ritter/Priester: Die Heals sind 2. rangig, die Aura ist oft zu gebrauchen und hat vielen Tanks schon das Leben gerettet.
> Ritter/Krieger: Diese Ritterkombi hält am meisten aus, und kann sich auch in punkto Deff pushen...
> 
> ...



Naja dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen ...

Ritter/Kundi: macht gute Aggro (aber nicht zwingend die beste) / hat einen zusätzlichen statträger

R/Priester: hält viel aus / kann Aggro der gruppe stark reduzieren

R/Krieger: macht mit einer 2H-Axt die beste Aggro, verzichtet dafür auf nen statträger / 2h-äxte haben einige kleine nachteile / hält weil er ohne schild tankt weniger aus / gute AOE aggro

R/Schurke: crittet wie ein wahnsinniger mit dem elite skill -> hohe single target Aggro / hat den stärksten physischen AOE im spiel / weicht viel aus 

Alle 4 kombis sind sehr gut ! Alle können alles tanken! Kommt dann nur noch auf die persöhnlichen vorlieben an, was man gerne spielt.

Nur vom R/Mage würde ich abraten.


----------



## Darth Davarus (7. Juli 2010)

kommt drauf an wenn du unbedingt tanken willst is ritter zu empfehlen wenn du aber als offtank agieren willst der ne menge dmg machen kann is schurke/ritter, krieger/schurke, krieger/bewahrer sehr zu empfehlen.
was hier aber noch gar nich genannt wurde is der Bewahrer. Der Bewahrer is wohl der beste char für den einstieg da er sehr gut alleine lvl kann. Er is eine 2 in 1 Kmapfmaschine da der Bewahrer selber ein DD ist sein Eichengeist den er aber als erstes beschwören kann ist ein tank. Ab lvl 14 lässt sich dann ein Naturkristall beschwören der meiner Meinung nach absolut nix taugt und da dieser ein DD ist müsstest du das tanken übernehmen. ab lvl 30 oder 32 kannst du dann noch einen Geist beschwören eichen gänger, dieser ist allerdings auch eher ein DD da du zu diesem lvl allerdings wieder einen Skill "Herz der Eiche" hast was deine lp regeneriert kannst du tanken und dmg machen dh. du bist die einzige klasse im späteren spiel die 2 in 1 ist und die 50k lp+ erreichen kann und kein tank ist. ob krieger dies erreichen kann oder gar andere klasse weiß ich nicht.
das einzig negative ist aus meiner sicht das er keine platte tragen kann und das der erste aoe skill mit lvl 26 nich wirklich was taugt xD.

allerdings sollte man auch noch dazu sagen das einige leute etwas gegen bewahrer haben und sie sind immer seltener anzutreffen, wobei auch hier die wenigen die anzutreffen sind kommen mit hdo und gekauftem zf equip auf 33k lp (unterdura) und das ohne den bogen als zusätzlichen statträger zu haben....

Bewahrer=guter Offtank
              	sehr guter DD
              	durchaus ein guter tank (und mit kundschafter als sekundär klasse noch besser^^)

 mfg Darth Davarus


----------



## PvE-Hardy (7. Juli 2010)

Danke Danke Darth endlich mal jemnad der sich traut was gutes über bewahrer zu sagen^^

Hardy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WortSport (7. Juli 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wenn du unbedingt tanken willst is ritter zu empfehlen wenn du aber als offtank agieren willst der ne menge dmg machen kann is schurke/ritter, krieger/schurke, krieger/bewahrer sehr zu empfehlen.
> was hier aber noch gar nich genannt wurde is der Bewahrer. Der Bewahrer is wohl der beste char für den einstieg da er sehr gut alleine lvl kann. Er is eine 2 in 1 Kmapfmaschine da der Bewahrer selber ein DD ist sein Eichengeist den er aber als erstes beschwören kann ist ein tank. Ab lvl 14 lässt sich dann ein Naturkristall beschwören der meiner Meinung nach absolut nix taugt und da dieser ein DD ist müsstest du das tanken übernehmen. ab lvl 30 oder 32 kannst du dann noch einen Geist beschwören eichen gänger, dieser ist allerdings auch eher ein DD da du zu diesem lvl allerdings wieder einen Skill "Herz der Eiche" hast was deine lp regeneriert kannst du tanken und dmg machen dh. du bist die einzige klasse im späteren spiel die 2 in 1 ist und die 50k lp+ erreichen kann und kein tank ist. ob krieger dies erreichen kann oder gar andere klasse weiß ich nicht.
> das einzig negative ist aus meiner sicht das er keine platte tragen kann und das der erste aoe skill mit lvl 26 nich wirklich was taugt xD.
> 
> ...



WTF du willst nicht erzählen, dass ein bewahrer tanken kann oder?

1. in RoM braucht man in keiner situation einen offtank !
2. der bewahrer hat KEINEN skill der Aggro erzeugt 
3. der bewahrer ist einer der schwächsten DDs -> ergo wenig aggro durch dmg
4. der bewahrer hat wenig def ...

WIE SOLL DER BITTE TANKEN???

ganz ehrlich, man kann argumentieren, dass der bewahrer als DD klasse halbwegs was taugt (weniger als schurke/kundi/krieger) aber ein tank ist er ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Lev3lr (7. Juli 2010)

@darth und hardy:
In unserer Gilde haben wir einen 58er Bewahrer. Seine Sek ist Magier und er spielt mittlerweile lieber die, weil er meint, dass Bewahrer auf hohem 
Level sehr gut sind (keie Tankklasse und nicht so viel Schaden wie Magier). Dies ist nicht meine Meinung, aber ich finde auch, dass man, wenn man tanken will, keinen Bewahrer spielen sollte. Die beste Tankklasse (finde ich) ist Ritter, auch wegen der Plattenrüstung.


----------



## Lev3lr (7. Juli 2010)

@seppalot: ich würde dir auch helfen (bei inis, quests...)
unsere Gilde ist level 7 (glaubb ich) und hat eine GIldenburg.
Das Angebot steht :-)
icksDE


----------



## Shannon16907 (8. Juli 2010)

WortSport schrieb:


> Naja dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen ...
> 
> Ritter/Kundi: macht gute Aggro (aber nicht zwingend die beste) / hat einen zusätzlichen statträger
> 
> ...



Dann haste ne falsche Meinung xD, nein im Ernst, du hast nicht gelesen zu welchen Zeitpunkt welche Kombi was kann, nochmal im *Highend-Bereich *d.h. nicht der komische gammel HdÜ Status xD Da dieser so wie jeglicher anderer Content leider nichtmehr anspruchsvoll ist...

Ich persönliche hoffe bei der 24 Mann ini auf eine extrem schwere die nicht wieder direkt gecleart wird, wir hatten die auch direkt clear, da frage ich mich manchmal, was soll das??? Können die keinen vernünftigen, schweren Content machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


SRy fürs Offtopic, aber das sollte ein Anfänger auch wissen, dass auf einen gewissen Pimptstand (full HdÜ), keine schweren Inis mehr gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## sehbie (8. Juli 2010)

ohje^^ also um dir das ganze ein wenig zu erleichtern.

Tank = Ritter
DD = Krieger, Schurke, Kundi

um beide Klassen spielen zu können würde ich dir empfehlen, wenn du nen Tank spielen willst den Ritter als Main Klasse zu nehmen und eine der jeweiligen oberen als Sec.
Dein Vorteil davon, du kannst dich auch dazu entscheiden nen DD zu spielen wenn dir der Tank zu langweilig wird. (schon bei mehreren guten Tanks gesehen)

Leveln: geht in RoM am schnellsten, also die meisten ziehen sich Chars innerhalb 2 Wochen auf 55
Kosten: je nach Bedarf kannst du natürlich viel oder wenig Geld hinein stecken, empfehlen würde ich dir in Ruhe deinen Char hochzuleveln und nur wenig am gear zu pimpen, da in Kürze LvLcap auf 60 kommt und somit die ganzen guten Tanks ihr gear verschleudern werden
Server: PvP = Cogadh! (Männerserver mit ein paar Heulsusen) PvE (kein Plan)

Hoffe ich habe dir die Entscheidung ein wenig erleichtert... hf mit rom


----------



## PvE-Hardy (8. Juli 2010)

@Lev3lr:ich hab nix gegen bewahhrer spiele aber auch keinen da mir die spielweise net so liegt und spaß macht aber ich bin halt der meinung dass jede klasse irgendwas gutes hat tanken kann er jedoch wirkilch net^^
aber ich finds gut wenn wenigstens irgendwer was positives über bewahrer sagt und net dauernd flamt

Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagmentus (8. Juli 2010)

Also meine Erfahrung war nur dass sich Bewahrer absolut nicht zum spielen eignen. So ab 35 fängts langsam an schwierig zu werden.


----------



## Darth Davarus (8. Juli 2010)

schön das ihr alle eine so tolle ansicht vom bewahrer habt, weil ihr ja alle eure schönen andern klassen spielt (bin auch schurke) also: Bewahrer kann tanken und ist richtig gut hat auch wenn er full pimpt is nie-selten aggroprobleme hinzu kommt das es ein 2 in 1 kämpfer ist der wenn er gegen einen ritter antreten würde als sieger hervorgänge. und bitte jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit eurem "ein ritter aus meiner gilde is aber viel besser" oder son kram fakt ob hdo ob kerker der bewahrer kanns tanken wenn man fähig ist einen zu spielen!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> WTF du willst nicht erzählen, dass ein bewahrer tanken kann oder?
> 
> 1. in RoM braucht man in keiner situation einen offtank !
> 2. der bewahrer hat KEINEN skill der Aggro erzeugt
> ...


 als ich das gelesen hab hab ich mich gekrümmt vor lachen und sogar meine schwester hat mitgelacht xD
also jetzt nochmal ganz klar in einer instanz wie zb hdü das in chapter II für alle (da könnt ihr auch argumentieren wie ihr wolt) zum highendcontent gehörte habt ihr das was gemacht?!? genau einen offtank mit reingenommen der bei einigen mobs immer hinten stand wie in sok zb der erste boss. mag ja sein das du das ganze equip gekauft hast und von hdo auf DF gesprungen bist und das deine gilde dann vllt keinen offtank mehr brauch weil jeder ein offtank is das heißt dann aber nich das man keine offtanks brauch.

für anfänger ist bewahrer sehr gut da er leichter zu pimpen ist als der ritter!!!

ab lvl 26 bis lvl ca 32 is eine kleine flaute was das lvln angeht doch danach kann er nahezu jede quest solo machen und brauch nichmal lange dafür weil er ja dmg macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wenn ihr alle seit closed beta dabei seit und dann so eine neue klasse kommt solltet ihr nich den neuen sagen die sei schlecht denn das ist sie nich!!!
mitlerweile werden immer weniger druiden und noch weniger bewahrer angefangen, weil sie ja laut den andern so schlecht sind (hat mir mein freund auch gesagt) dennoch solltet ihr ihn vllt vorher mal ausprobieren und ihr soltet fähig sein ihn zu spielen.

bei weiteren kritiken am bewahrer bin ich stets als verteidiger zur stelle 
PS: vertrete auch andere klassen je nach situation

mfg Darth Davarus


----------



## Shannon16907 (13. Juli 2010)

Was mich nun interessiert, wie hast du dich entschieden?


Welche Ritter Kombi bist du geworden? 


Wäre nett wenn du mal n paar Zeilen tippen könntest.




LG: Shannon16907



PS: 100 Post :-)


----------



## PvE-Hardy (14. Juli 2010)

Jo würd mich auch intressieren.Hoffentlich hat ers wenigstens probiert nach dem verlauf dieses threads naja O.o

Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

